# What Do You Know About Cholesterol and Statins?



## Rick (May 10, 2002)

http://articles.mercola.com/sites/a...ail&utm_content=art1&utm_campaign=20130511IRG

This hour long presentation is about cholesterol not being quite the villain it is portrayed as, tests and studies being slanted, statins being over- prescribed, drug companies allowing their profit to be more important than the best interest of the public. 

This video is only available to watch for free for a few of days from today, May 13th, 2013.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

Cholesterol is essential for your body to function. The liver makes it and regulates its levels. Statins are dangerous and should be banned. Statins cause dementias and erectile dysfunctions. 

Hormones, nerve coatings (myelin sheaths), testosterone, 75% of the brain, all cholesterol. 

45 years ago statins were introduced. Heart disease was the #1 killer. Guess what? It still is. How many of you oldies remember erectile dysfunction and dementias as widespread problems 45 years ago? Exactly.

What about clogged arteries? cholesterol is a bandaid that tries to cover the micro rips and tears in your arteries caused by eating the wrong foods. It's doing it's job. Result clogged arteries. Statins aren't the answer. Stopping eating crap is. 

I didn't watch the video, sorry.


----------



## BigJim (May 13, 2013)

lonelyfarmgirl said:


> Cholesterol is essential for your body to function. The liver makes it and regulates its levels. Statins are dangerous and should be banned. Statins cause dementias and erectile dysfunctions.
> 
> Hormones, nerve coatings (myelin sheaths), testosterone, 75% of the brain, all cholesterol.
> 
> ...


For my first post, I second this one. Our doctors insist that we take this junk, once is enough for us, talk about having problems while taking this stuff...


----------



## Rick (May 10, 2002)

lonelyfarmgirl said:


> Cholesterol is essential for your body to function. The liver makes it and regulates its levels. Statins are dangerous and should be banned. Statins cause dementias and erectile dysfunctions.
> 
> Hormones, nerve coatings (myelin sheaths), testosterone, 75% of the brain, all cholesterol.
> 
> ...


Sounds like you could have produced the video.

Thanks for adding your thoughts, and Big Jim HOWDY!


----------



## pamda (Oct 14, 2004)

I really upset my Dr. when I told him flat out that I will not take that stuff. His reply (while whinning) was but the are life savers. I told him they were not and he needed to study the human body and the results these drugs have on the human brain, etc. I had to tell him I came to him to find out why I was feeling so awful and not to get put on a bunch of pills I would have to take forever. I also told him I knew I was over weight, it's kinda hard to miss. So not to tell me I was just fat and nothing else was wrong. I've been fat I haven't been sick. 

I now see his PA more than him, he was not pleased I would not take the lipitor, I have lost weight, I am still not well.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Statins cause brain tissue loss and dementia. They would be the absolute last resort for humans.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

Statins are the biggest hoax the medical industry has ever perpetuated.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Satins and Artificial Sweeteners.
They are both from the devil.


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

I've looked at a variety of studies - IF your calcium score is high and IF you have had a heart attack, there is substantial proof that they can help. If you calcium score is low, they do zip - nada. Women who were in a Brit study on statins had more cataracts than any measurable reduction in heart attacks. In other words, the statins provided them more of a chance of going blind than helping their longevity. The issues of decreased mental acuity with statins are well documented, with some even mimicking dementia. I need my brain, and I've become attached to it. I flat out tell any health care provider that if they demand I go on statins I'm walking out the door. (I have a zero calcium score and zero tolerance for idiots in positions of immediate power over my health).


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Laura Zone 5 said:


> Satins and Artificial Sweeteners.
> They are both from the devil.


I actually think that says it all. Since they are not "good and perfect gifts", and since they both "steal, kill, and destroy", I think you have a good point too.


----------



## ralph perrello (Mar 8, 2013)

I am not a health nut but I know and do some things.
Medicines are chemicals and chemicals are not great for your body. It is best to minimumize their use.

There are natural cures for many ailments. Most are a change in diet.

LOWER BOTH YOUR CHLORESTOL AND BLOOD PRESSURE by eating a very low carbohydrate diet. A diet with fruits and vegetables will give one enough carbs without sugar, baked goods and starches. No potatoes or rice either.

Arthritis can be treated by eating a low uric acid diet.

When using diet to help relieve an ailment it takes weeks and sometimes months to gain relief but relief will usually appear eventually. 

Artificial sweetners and diet sodas are not good for you. Again these are chemicals. 

I believe that chlorinated water is not good for one's body either. Chlorine is a poison used to kill pathogens in the water. What is it doing to our bodies ??


----------



## Rick (May 10, 2002)

ralph perrello said:


> I am not a health nut but I know and do some things.
> Medicines are chemicals and chemicals are not great for your body. It is best to minimumize their use.
> 
> There are natural cures for many ailments. Most are a change in diet.
> ...


You said it Ralph. Fluoride too!


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

If your calcium score is high then you are calcium deficient. Your blood is sucking it out of your bones in desperation.

If you have had a heart attack you have a circulation problem due to lack of nutrients and eating the wrong food over an extended period of time. 

Statins CAUSE dementia. Period. 
There is nothing about statins that are good except their ability to pay off some doctors mercedes.


----------



## rxkeith (Apr 13, 2009)

having dispensed a bunch of statins over the years, i think they are over prescribed for the most part. i can see them maybe being helpful for those people who have the genetic disorder causing hyper cholesterol turning their blood into sludge, with a history of early death in the family. they really don't have anything to lose. my wife and i have become much more aware of the healing benefits of sound nutrition. at one point i dropped my cholesterol 30% in a month. for some people thats the difference between being prescribed a statin or not. i don't get too hung up about cholesterol. i know that if i eat right, and stay active, cholesterol, blood pressure, sugar, and everything else should stay in line. 

two pharmacists in this household will not take a statin or pretty much any other drug for that matter except the occasional antibiotic for an obvious infection.

having said that, if you are taking a statin, don't discontinue it without your doctors knowledge. learn how to take control of your health.find a dr with a sound knowledge of nutrition based health. we like dr fuhrman. you may like some other person. don't just stop taking a prescribed drug without having a plan or knowing the consequences, good and bad.


keith


----------



## Rick (May 10, 2002)

rxkeith said:


> having dispensed a bunch of statins over the years, i think they are over prescribed for the most part. i can see them maybe being helpful for those people who have the genetic disorder causing hyper cholesterol turning their blood into sludge, with a history of early death in the family. they really don't have anything to lose. my wife and i have become much more aware of the healing benefits of sound nutrition. at one point i dropped my cholesterol 30% in a month. for some people thats the difference between being prescribed a statin or not. i don't get too hung up about cholesterol. i know that if i eat right, and stay active, cholesterol, blood pressure, sugar, and everything else should stay in line.
> 
> two pharmacists in this household will not take a statin or pretty much any other drug for that matter except the occasional antibiotic for an obvious infection.
> 
> ...


Very refreshing contribution, Sir. 

Always good to see Medical Professionals helping others to place a high value on nutrition

I was sharing this for those who are deciding if they want to start statins - you make a very wise stipulation - once you are using them don't go cold turkey, and find a Dr like the one you mentioned. I will look him up. 

I have started a thread about my recent blood work. 

If you have any thoughts, please comment.

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/co...h/485806-blood-work-question.html#post6593763


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

.............If anyone on here allows their Cardio to install Stents , you Doc may tell you to take Statins for 12 to 24 months , and possibly for the REST of your life...........
.............After spending some time researching Stents , I've decided I'll never allow them to be used on ME ! They create way more problems than they solve ! , fordy


----------



## rxkeith (Apr 13, 2009)

another dr to look up is caldwell esseltyn jr. i have mentioned him before. he wrote a book prevent and reverse heart disease. he put patients referred to him by cardiologists at the cleveland clinic who had failed multiple surgical and drug therapies. some of them were told to get their affairs in order. all but one were alive 20 years later. his fat free diet can unclog blocked arteries. 14 days on his diet will relieve angina. traditional therapy will use stents or bypass surgery, and they STILL don't fix the underlying problem. just something to consider. esseltyn is no wacko. read up on him



keith


----------



## Rick (May 10, 2002)

rxkeith said:


> another dr to look up is caldwell esseltyn jr. i have mentioned him before. he wrote a book prevent and reverse heart disease. he put patients referred to him by cardiologists at the cleveland clinic who had failed multiple surgical and drug therapies. some of them were told to get their affairs in order. all but one were alive 20 years later. his fat free diet can unclog blocked arteries. 14 days on his diet will relieve angina. traditional therapy will use stents or bypass surgery, and they STILL don't fix the underlying problem. just something to consider. esseltyn is no wacko. read up on him
> 
> keith


In "Prevent and Reverse Heart Disease", Dr Esselstyn declares there are *NO* Heart Healthy oils.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Rick said:


> In "Prevent and Reverse Heart Disease", Dr Esselstyn declares there are *NO* Heart Healthy oils.


I would counter than any oil that God makes is healthy to the whole body, heart included. It's the ones that man messes with that are not.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

lonelyfarmgirl said:


> Cholesterol is essential for your body to function. The liver makes it and regulates its levels. Statins are dangerous and should be banned. Statins cause dementias and erectile dysfunctions.
> 
> Hormones, nerve coatings (myelin sheaths), testosterone, 75% of the brain, all cholesterol.
> 
> ...


Do you have a source for statins being around for 45 years? Because Lovastatin was the very first drug in this category, and has now been available for a little over 25 years.
My FIL, a drug researcher and developer takes lipitor knowing every pro and con and a deep understanding of how they work and he has decided the advantages outweigh the risks. He has had no problems. I would bet they are most certainly overprescribed and have adverse side effects which in many cases outweigh the benefits but they most certainly should not be banned.
On the other hand my FIL advocates trying other things first, diet for example and when my husbands cholesterol was elevated, he went on a fish oil regimen which worked perfectly for him. If nothing else helps and a very knowledgeable doctor does the prescribing, statins are a very good thing and they've helped my FIL immeasurably.


----------

